# Here are a few mushroom closeups I have taken



## jessecrowdenphotography (Oct 11, 2017)

Let me know what you think of them  to see more check out my site at Jesse Crowden Photography


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography (Oct 11, 2017)

The orange mushrooms in the upper left I have won second place for at the Erie County Fair before


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 11, 2017)

Hmm, your image links are broken.


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography (Oct 11, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, your image links are broken.


Thank You for letting me know i will take a look at that


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography (Oct 11, 2017)

ok it should be working now


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 11, 2017)

Hmm, you did pretty good with a P&S camera.


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks that was my old camera, It was a sony.  Now I have a Canon EOS REBEL SL1


----------

